# Bolection Moulding



## bueller427 (Jun 23, 2010)

Hey Everyone,

I'm new to this forum. this website is great! Have a question maybe someone here can help me with. I plan on doing wainscotting in a few rooms in my home, I really want to do raised panel instead of the flat style. The only problem I'm looking at is the bolection molding trim for around the raised panels..I would want to make them but can't find any sites to guide me... any help is highly appreciated!

Thanks
Bueller


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It would help if you would give us a picture of what you have in mind. There are a number of moldings which you could make with a router that would serve that purpose. You would probably be better off though purchasing some molding. A molding made in a molder would be smoother and cleaner than what you could make with a router.


----------



## jlintott (May 28, 2012)

*bolection moulding*

bolection moulding refers to a way to suspend a panel in a frame without the use of a dato slot. Using a simple moulding to retain the panel inside the frame. Sometimes moulding is pin-nailed to both sides, sometimes only one. In the case of the one sided bolection, the panel is held against a rabbet. The type of mouldings used are usually rather simple. think cove, ogee, or even just slim rectangular ripps with the edge rounded over a little. I always try to let a solid wood panel float; which means pin nail the moldings to the frame, not the panel.


----------



## bueller427 (Jun 23, 2010)

this is what I want to do for the walls, maybe this will explain the bolection molding better... went to the website in the article and looks like it would be ALOT cheaper to try and make the bolection molding.

http://www.gifford-park-assoc.org/raised%20panel%20wainscoting.pdf


----------

